# Looking for an affordable gsd breeder in SoCal- <$1000- help!!



## guccissima (Oct 4, 2010)

HI, 
I'm finally moving to a non-restricted dog breed apartment with a backyard and very excited to get a gsd puppy. However, I'm on a limited budget and is looking for a reasonably priced companion. Could you pls. recommend me any good ones that's affordable? I don't trust having a puppy shipped to me. I would rather meet the breeder and the parents of puppy before purchasing. 
Thanks!!:laugh:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

all i have is wishing you luck in your search. There are a couple breeders on here that i wouldnt worry about meeting the parents of the pups as talking to them and seeing how they handle their dogs, i would have no fear about their pups.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am not in your area so have no suggestions for you, 

I realize that everyone has financial difficulties in these hard times, and please don't take this the wrong way, it's not intended to sway you from a gsd or hurt your feelings. 

If your on a limited budget, how could you pay for a vet emergency that could run into the thousands?? Just something to think about.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

guccissima said:


> HI,
> I'm finally moving to a non-restricted dog breed apartment with a backyard and very excited to get a gsd puppy. However, I'm on a limited budget and is looking for a reasonably priced companion. Could you pls. recommend me any good ones that's affordable? I don't trust having a puppy shipped to me. I would rather meet the breeder and the parents of puppy before purchasing.
> Thanks!!:laugh:


If you continue to take part in the board, I'm sure you'll see some dogs you like when we all post and brag.

And if you look to the left of our posts, most of us also have put our general location in our User CP so you can see where we live. All you have to do when you see people/dogs you like that live in your area is to then send them a PM and ask about their dogs/their breeders and go from there.

Also, many of us have websites and info as links in our signature lines. 

PLUS there are ton of great dogs/puppies that crop up in the Urgent/nonUrgent sections of this board. Be ideal for your situation.


----------



## guccissima (Oct 4, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I am not in your area so have no suggestions for you,
> 
> I realize that everyone has financial difficulties in these hard times, and please don't take this the wrong way, it's not intended to sway you from a gsd or hurt your feelings.
> 
> ...


I will be enrolling in pet insurance for the puppy, my two cats are already on the plan. Also, I just don't want to pay a ridiculous amount for a puppy but would like at the same time some health guarantee and temperament.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

You may just need to re-think what "affordable" is. A working line from a responsible breeder that does health testing and offers health warranties goes to 1000 - 2000 dollars. That is not a ridiculous amount for such a dog. Show lines go higher.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

castlemaid, im sure you are correct, but i would like to point out to guccissma that I got my puppy for $350. his parents did not win the GSD of the year award, but do have hip certifications, and according to those on this forum his mom at least comes from a great working czech line. his dad's pedigree was nothing special.

but either way, for $350 we got a well bred, hip certified working line GSD who has been nothing but awesome!!!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

You will have to look SO much harder and be more discerning and critical if you want to get a good quality dog from a reputable breeder for half the price of what everyone else pays. To me, it's just not worth the effort to find a "good deal" especially considering the purchase price of a puppy ends up being pennies compared to a lifetime of health care, food, supplies, and training. Great breeders are not breeding to make dogs "affordable", they generally have some specific goals as far as the type and working abilities of the dogs and that comes at a price.


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

*Rescue?*

Have you tried looking at nearby rescues? There are quite a few to choose from in SoCal.
Also, the OC animal shelter and SEAACA in downey seem to get a lot of GSDs.

Hold on, hear me out:
I KNOW you want a puppy...well, you will find a puppy at these rescue groups. The most one of these dogs will cost is 200-500...which is in your price range. Considering you do not want to pay what reputable breeders usually charge, and the fact that you want a pet, then a rescue puppy is your best option.
I have two rescue dogs, and I really love them. They are just great. 

Make sure you are ready for the commitment of a puppy. The cost of the puppy is just the beginning. 
You will be putting a LOT of time into this pup! GSDs and their mixes need a lot of socialization. They need dozens of new and positive experiences every single day. Once your pup has full protection from disease, gently expose him to as many things as possible.

At the very least you will need a pen/crate/area to keep puppy confined, and some toys to keep him occupied. 
All the puppy stuff doesn't have to be expensive...PM me or reply to this thread and I can give you some helpful tips on making your own toys and etc.

Feel free to PM me if you need any help choosing a puppy/dog for your lifestyle. I have some good links for guessing a puppies adult temperment

Not all the puppies they have are purebred, but some are if that is what you are looking for.

Also, consider any of the other dogs as well. Adult dogs are less stressful to deal with, and for sure worth a look! 

Here, I will post some links. 
Coastal German Shepherd Rescue
very nice rescue, very friendly, have puppies
German Shepherd Rescue of Orange County. Non-profit adoption organization helping neglected, abused, abandoned and rescued German Shepherds find a good home.
they have puppies currently
Southern California German Shepherd Rescue (SCGSR) - SoCal Rescue
They also have puppies, black and tan and more
German Shepherd Rescue of Los Angeles
Have some white pups, and a sable pup
Welcome to the Westside German Shepherd Rescue of Los Angeles
They have at least 11 young puppies right now

By puppies, I mean under 6-8mos or so. Some of them also have younger puppies...

PS: I dont want to come off as a know it all, I just want to share helpful info...I hope you find your new best friend! Good luck. :doggieplayball:


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

TankGrrl66 said:


> Have you tried looking at nearby rescues? There are quite a few to choose from in SoCal.
> Also, the OC animal shelter and SEAACA in downey seem to get a lot of GSDs.
> 
> Hold on, hear me out:
> ...


I second what she said. I got my black GSD from the spcaLA in Long Beach:
www.*spcala*.com

Also the Westside GSD rescue has some puppies, many that went to good homes this weekend. I suggest going the rescue route. They are within your price range. You will not find a good breeder to get a puppy in your budget. Rescues and shelters do indeed have puppies.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I'm looking for a Rottweiler breeder right now.

If you want to meet breeders go to shows/trials. Get a catalogue and look for dogs that are breeder/owner/handled or breeder/handled. Find them well before the judging schedule says GSDs should be in the ring. Ask them if you can talk to them after judging (so they don't take off as soon as they are done).


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> castlemaid, im sure you are correct, but i would like to point out to guccissma that I got my puppy for $350. his parents did not win the GSD of the year award, but do have hip certifications, and according to those on this forum his mom at least comes from a great working czech line. his dad's pedigree was nothing special.
> 
> but either way, for $350 we got a well bred, hip certified working line GSD who has been nothing but awesome!!!!




You paid $350 for your absolutely gorgeous pup?!?!?!? Unbelievable!!! :wild:

I paid $600 for Sinister, he is from a BYB, he's missing a toe nail from his back right paw and when he was 10 months old the Vet said he might have mild HD.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

While one can find a less expensive GSD, I think it is important to consider the type of breeding one is supporting with their purchase. I choose very carefully where the dogs are purchased from and the knowledge and motivations behind the breeding program. I don't like to patronize people putting two "nice" dogs together for pets.

If you are looking for a companion animal, I can wholeheartedly endorse looking at rescue situations. I have now have more rescue dogs than purchased dogs. I wish you could meet the rescues. People want to buy them from me all the time or want one just like each of them! Amazing companion dogs!!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

actually, it depends on the area that you are in, how much you will pay. There are breeders who dot all the "i" and cross the "t" and charge in the $1000 range.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

yes Laren $350 for Cody. she said they breed "for the love of it". they were backyard breeders too. but they kept a very nice kennel for the pups, worked on socializing them, and Myia (Cody's mom) is supposed to be from a good working DDR czech line. 

Sin has HD!!!!  that sucks! what can you do to keep it from getting worse?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Well Molly was $25.00.lol. She isn't from a real breeder more like oops litter.But not well bred or from tested parents. But she is one the most healthy dogs I have ever had.Very athletic, agile, beautiful, sweet, loyal, loving, protective(not trained to do that) hyper and a great all around dog. Tanner is also very sweet, loving, loyal, protective(not trained to be) and a great all around dog. He was $115 at the shelter.

Bother dogs are worth every penny we spent! =D


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

look at that Jessie, for $140 you got 2 awesome GSD's! not too shabby


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

chicagojosh said:


> look at that Jessie, for $140 you got 2 awesome GSD's! not too shabby


Yep! No refund needed!Best money we ever spent!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Another vote for rescue. Keeping around a $1000 budget in Southern California and finding a good dog will not be easy. Maybe not impossible, but not easy.

An adult rescue that has been in a foster home is a very good bet. Puppies are cute too, but puppies are always a litlte bit more of an unknown. Especially when going well under the 'average' price of a dog from a reputable breeder. 

Also analyze if you really can afford the care. Even with insurance, there are often a lot of clauses and excemptions and it's not quite as good of a deal as things are made out to be. Just be careful when selecting a policy.


----------

